# walmart hoods



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if anyone has ever bought one of those aqua-tech walmart aquarium kits, knows that the hood comes with I think T10 tube lights which has a yellow tone instead of actual white tone, I was wonder if I can use one of those T10 energy saving spiral bulbs. I saw one at walmart made by GE reveal thats 40w but uses only 10w, does any know if that will work or will it just blow my hood lights, thanks.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If I understand your question correctly you're asking if the screw in type bulb in the Walmart aquarium kit can be replaced with a spiral CFL bulb and the answer is yes.

I don't have a Wallys brand fish tank but take the bulb out and go to the lighting isle and find a bulb of around the same size and diameter in the screw in part.

Something you can test with is if you drink an pop cans take the pop can and cut off the top with scissors. This is easy to do. Unplug your hood from the wall plug and use that can to check how much clearance you have around your bulb area inside your hood. If you have more clearance then you have more options on larger lighting for more light while still having that option to use a smaller light for less power use. Take pop can and bulb with you when shopping for lights. Most Home Depot lighting people can help you out good while I find in Wallys it's very hit and miss to find someone knowledgeable in their area. 

Oh yah, use a unopened pop can or one with the top not cut off if you're going into the store with it or tape the edges on the one you cut just so you don't end up cutting up yourself or freaking out others.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

a couple of hours ago I tried using a cfl light in the bathroom thats rated for 13w and it works great.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> a couple of hours ago I tried using a cfl light in the bathroom thats rated for 13w and it works great.


If you're using 13W then you should be able to use 9W as well i f you want to stepdown on the power usage for say low light tank.

If the hood fixture says 40W MAX that means you can use a 40W max CFL if it would fit. It does not have to do with it being incandesent or not but you can't exceed the wattage rating as the cord is rated for 40W.


----------

